# Clash Of Clans: Uchiha Sasuke vs Hyuga Neji



## RedChidori (Jun 1, 2014)

The title is supreme .



VS



Location: Chunin Exams Arena
State of Mind: IC
Starting Distance: 16 meters away
Knowledge: Neji is aware of Sasuke's speed and Sharingan, Sasuke is aware of Neji's Gentle Fist and Byakugan.
Restrictions: Curse Mark EDIT: Sasuke can use CS1 if necessary.
Additional Info: Both have a full chakra reserve and are at 100%. There will be different scenarios in this particular match-up. Scenarios are of the following:

*SCENARIO 1*
Base Sasuke vs Base Neji

*SCENARIO 2*
Sasuke (Sharingan Activated) vs Neji (Byakugan Activated)

Please provide a legitimate reason why either combatant wins, loses, or stalemates.

READY?! FIGHT   !!!!! _-RedChidori_


----------



## Katou (Jun 1, 2014)

Sasuke mid diffs Scenario 1 

then stomps at scenario 2 


*Spoiler*: _Reasons_ 



 I don't have it.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 1, 2014)

Neji can keep up with him due to his Byakugan and can repel Chidori and other jutsu with Kaiten. He just needs to get in a hit and Sasuke's done. Lee's tried to same thing on Neji before so he'd be used to it too.


----------



## Cognitios (Jun 1, 2014)

Is this part 1 or part 2?
Thats a rather specific starting distance.


----------



## J★J♥ (Jun 1, 2014)

Genin versions ?
Neji fucks him up. If Sasuke tries to use cs it will be even gorse for him because of damaged tnketsus who know what can happen to him.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 1, 2014)

Considering the pictures I'd assume part 1 

Part 2 Neji is nearly featless anyway


----------



## RedChidori (Jun 1, 2014)

Cognitios said:


> Is this part 1 or part 2?
> Thats a rather specific starting distance.



Well, judging by the pictures I'd say it's Part I .


----------



## RedChidori (Jun 1, 2014)

SaCrEdpOoL said:


> Genin versions ?
> Neji fucks him up. If Sasuke tries to use cs it will be even gorse for him because of damaged tnketsus who know what can happen to him.



Curse Mark is restricted.


----------



## krolk88 (Jun 1, 2014)

Base sasuke was +/- equal to base naruto in part 1...so neji stomps here as sasuke doesnt have kyuubi powerup...

Scenario 1:Neji low-mid difficulty

Sasuke has 2 tomoe here right?thats enough to read and react to neji moves but neji still overpowers him with kaiten and 64 strikes...he's too fast for him and the fight'd go similarily to that of Sasuke vs A except Sasuke has no susanoo here -_- so he loses once he is hit,which is pretty soon.

Scenario 2:Neji mid-high difficulty

You might want to allow curse mark,as then neji loses scenario 1 extreme diff(similar to vs naruto fight power-wise) and scenario 2 mid-high diff,which is closer than whats here.


----------



## Cognitios (Jun 1, 2014)

Scenario 1 
Neji loses, no byakugon = no fightning style.
Sasuke at least has katons

Scenario 2
Neji wins mid-high diff.
Sasuke's sharingan does nothing the second he goes into CQC with neji.
Katons and weapons aren't going through kaiten


----------



## RedChidori (Jun 1, 2014)

Cognitios said:


> Scenario 1
> Neji loses, no byakugon = no fightning style.
> Sasuke at least has katons
> 
> ...



Chidori? 

Also, Sauce can use CS1 .


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 1, 2014)

Negi knocks Sasuke away with Kaiten when he goes to use Chidori. It'll be harder to hit Sauce in CS1, but Negi could shut it down if he manages to land a hit


----------



## Kai (Jun 1, 2014)

Cognitios said:


> Scenario 1
> Neji loses, no byakugon = no fightning style.
> Sasuke at least has katons


Kaiten doesn't require the Byakugan to use and Neji can still release chakra from his tenketsu, a feat that's difficult even for Jounin IIRC.

It depends on how much damage Sasuke sustains from getting knocked back by Neji's absolute defense because he has no chance at breaching it without the Sharingan. 

I'd say Neji still takes it high difficulty. His chakra control is still greater than Sasuke's, which ties into chakra conservation; Katon ninjutsu probably won't make a tidal difference there.


----------



## Phoenix Zoro (Jun 1, 2014)

Is this Chuunin Exam Sauce or VOTE Sauce?

TAIJUTSU:
If Chuunin exam, he could combat Neji in taijutsu, but would be overwhelmed very quickly without the sharingan. Neji has masterful taijutsu for a genin and he hits vital points, as soon as he catches Sauce one, Sasuke is in serious trouble. The same is not true the other way. Chidori without sharingan is useless as we know from Kakashi gaiden, so its a non-factor. Neji low-mid diff.

VOTE Sasuke has his physical abilites augmented by the curse seal so Neji could take a couple of dangerous hits, but he still has the advantage in taijutsu imo. Again, no Chidori so its still in Neji's favour. I'll go with Neji high diff.

DOJUTSU ACTIVATED
Chuunin exam sasuke with his sharingan means that he could compete with Neji in CQC. That said, I'm not convinced he could read through 64 palms or counter Kaiten. On the flip side, Chidori is active and that would end Neji. I'm still leaning towards Neji, but Sasuke's Chidori could win it for him.

VOTE 3 tomoe sharingan would overwhelm Neji imo. Not only could he likely combat Neji's taijutsu, but Chidori along with augmented physical attributes thanks to curse seal would put down Neji mid-high diff.


----------



## RedChidori (Jun 1, 2014)

Phoenix Zoro said:


> Is this Chuunin Exam Sauce or VOTE Sauce?
> 
> TAIJUTSU:
> If Chuunin exam, he could combat Neji in taijutsu, but would be overwhelmed very quickly without the sharingan. Neji has masterful taijutsu for a genin and he hits vital points, as soon as he catches Sauce one, Sasuke is in serious trouble. The same is not true the other way. Chidori without sharingan is useless as we know from Kakashi gaiden, so its a non-factor. Neji low-mid diff.
> ...



Chunin Exam Sasuke .


----------



## Cord (Jun 1, 2014)

Neji is stronger than Sasuke up to the Chunin Exams arc in my opinion. So if they were in their CE versions, I'd give Neji the win. Sasuke's limited use of Chidori is going to hold him back and without effectively drawing power from his cursed seal, it wouldn't be plausible for him to breach Kaiten. They are roughly at the same speed but Neji has a superior Taijutsu and the difference in that skill is going to eventually show.


----------

